# How come there is not a single recording of Guido D'Arezzo yet?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did his work survive or was lost, if his work was preserved than how come there no ensemble to pull a mssa or something of mister Arezzo :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

_Grove_ describes him as a theorist rather than a composer. I'm not familiar with his writings, but maybe they don't include full compositions by him?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Guido of Arezzo was more of a teacher than anything. He developed a system of solfege based on the hymn Ut Queant Laxis where the syllables ut, re, mi, fa, so, la are sung on ascending scale notes.






He also developed a mnemonic system called the Guidonian hand which together with solfege helped in teaching sight singing.


----------

